# Moving to Germany



## Ninikokami (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello dear forum members 

My husband, who is U.S. citizen, got a job offer in Regensburg, Germany. His employers are ready to provide him with the work contract. As U.S. citizen I know my husband does not need an entry visa to Germany, and he can apply for his residency permit once he is in the country. We are trying to figure out if I can accompany him and what visa should I apply for in order to be able to do so. I am Georgian citizen, I have a Bachelor's degree in English Literature. I am fluent in English, Russian and French. I also want to figure out whether or not would I need a German language certificate. Some articles say, I might not need it since I hold a University degree. Any input to this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Although your husband is not required to apply for a D Visa before he arrives in Germany, you need one. Since you can't apply for a dependent permit until your husband applies for his, the easiest would be if you both apply at the nearest German Consulate in the US.

Although you don't need A1 German for the permit since you are married to a US citizen, I would highly recommend starting to learn ASAP. 

BTW, the exemption for degree holders usually only applies to those in technical fields who can often get by with only English in the workplace.


----------



## Ninikokami (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply! The thing is that, both me and my husband are living in Georgia. Do you think he could use German consulate here in Tbilisi? Or it would be impossible since he is U.S. citizen, also what should we apply for ? Our main goal is to be able to travel together. Thank you!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry, for some reason I thought you were living in the US. 

You can both apply at the Embassy in Tbilisi (I'm assuming your husband has a residence permit for Georgia).


----------

